# Feds On Lookout For Mobster's Girlfriend



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_Grieg's Mother's Funeral Scheduled_










*BOSTON -- *Federal authorities are hoping to catch a glimpse of Catherine Greig, this week.

Grieg was James "******" Bulger's girlfriend. She disappeared with the mob boss nearly 12 years ago and hasn't been seen since.

Sources told the Boston Herald that authorities will be in South Boston for the funeral of Greig's mother who died Monday.

They'll be monitoring the service closely just in case Greig shows up.

_Copyright 2006 by TheBostonChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._


----------

